# No respect. Cheating?



## hurtmomma (Oct 6, 2014)

My husband and I have been married 7 years. We used to fight often but it's gotten better over the years. Now, when we do argue, it can be bad. I get very upset and do a lot of finger pointing and blaming and stupid name calling (yes, I know it's not good). He escalates quickly and becomes enraged to the point that he smashes a dish or punches his hand through the wall. The worst part is what he says to me - I'm a horrible witch, a terrible mother, etc. This is probably once a year, but it does happen. While I can say I dish out some verbal abuse also, they're things I say temporarily because I'm mad. The things he says seem to be so permanent and real to me. You can't un-say things and unfortunately I remember some of the worst ones. I feel so disrespected by my husband on a continuous basis. Whether it's his plain refusal to help me with something around the house because he's on his computer or downright calling me horrible names (even if out of anger). I'm sure he also feels disrespected by me, and we all know men value respect. I'd like some advice on how to show him respect! I honestly don't know how. On another note, and what brought me to this, is our sex life. I gave birth 3 months ago. 2 months post partum I am not allowed to have sex. The last month I have had no libido, which is normal. We still do it once a week, though I'm usually complaining about how tired I am. I know it's not ideal but I tell him how I'm feeling and that I know it will get better. I feel bad for him right now but I still love him. SO he went on a business trip recently and I found he had been looking at Craigslist personal ads for the city he was in, while he was there. I was completely shocked! I don't believe he went through with any of it, but I was so hurt. I confronted him and he laughed and walked away. How disrespectful when I'm sitting over here hurt! I had to confront him again for an explanation and he didn't have much to say except he was curious. I have looked at the personals before out of curiousity and a good laugh. The difference is that he looked at least at a dozen of them and only for the city he was in while away from home. I feel it's one step closer to an affair and that scares me. We aren't talking right now - I don't know what to do!!


----------

